# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Tijdens het nieuwe kabinet zal de zorg blijven zoals die is

## Leontien

Op dit moment proberen ze in Den Haag een nieuw kabinet te formeren. Ben jij een beetje angstig in verband met de zorg? Wie krijgt de financiële/psychische/lichamelijke problemen als patiënt voor de zorg moet betalen? En denk jij dat er doden zullen vallen door die bezuinigingen?

Of denk je dat het allemaal wel goed zal komen en dat de zorg niet minder wordt? Of vind je het juist goed dat de Nederland minder een zorgstaat wordt?

*Al je meningen zijn welkom over hoe jij denkt dat de zorg wordt nadat het nieuwe kabinet geformeerd is.*

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben bang dat de zorg nog meer uitgekleed wordt. Ik vind de nieuwe ontwikkeling dat de pil boven 21 jaar uit de basiszorg gaat slecht. Ook het niet meer vergoeden van rollators vanuit de basiszorg vind ik heel kwalijk. Mensen met weinig geld worden hiervan de dupe.
De plannen van de VVd om ook voor een huisarts bezoek te moeten betalen, vind ik ook belachelijk.

----------


## leonarda

Ik ben lid van de NVVE, ben 71 jaar, wil niet naar een verpleeghuis of bejaardenhuis en thuis tevreden en gelukkig sterven. Mijn familie en huisarts zijn van alles op de hoogte.
Waarom krijg ik geen korting op mijn zorgverzekering, heb een eigen risico van E 500,-, wil solidair zijn met velen maar niet met iedereen!

----------


## Ronald68

De zorg zal duurder worden, zeker als er een rechts kabinet komt. Veel zal uit het basis pakket gaan en verschuiven naar een aanvullend pakket. Ik weet niet of dit een kwalijke zaak is zoals Oki07 zegt. Ik moet voor mijn bril ook een aanvullende verzekering afsluiten en mijn medicijnen betaal ik zelf (eigen risico). Als de huisarts geld gaat kosten dan ga je toch gewoon rechtstreeks naar de zorgaanbieder. In het geval van Fysio kan dat nu ook al.

----------


## Oki07

Niet iedereen kan een aanvullende verzekering betalen. Mensen met een bijstandsuitkering of alleen AOW zijn daarvan de dupe. Ik vind dat sommige zaken gewoon in het basispakket thuis horen. Het zou toch te erg zijn dat een AOW-er minder mobiel is; niet meer naar buiten kan, omdat de rollators vanuit de aanvullende verzekering vergoed worden.

----------


## Onassa

Ik vind het allemaal al zo schofterig duur!!!
Twee jaar geleden kreeg ik nog 75% vergoed voor mijn steun zolen, nu nog maar 25%!!!
En dan al dat zelf bij betalen voor medicijnen die je echt nodig hebt!!!
Of het nog duurder wordt....ja, denk dat we daar niet onderuit komen, of er nu een recht's links of midden kabinet krijgen....

----------


## Sylvia93

Het gaat zeker veranderen!!

Zo ken ik iemand die de ziekte van Bechterew heeft, en hiervoor al een aantal jaar Enbrel gebruikt. Die spuiten zijn óntzettend duur! En nu is het dus al zover dat hij deze medicijnen zelf zou moeten gaan betalen ( denk aan ongeveer 300€ per spuit.. en dat in iedere week) dat kan dus ook geen hond opbrengen.. 


Ik vind ook dat ze de rijken meer moeten belasten. Bepaalde mensen die nu al amper rond kunnen komen gaan straks alleen maar meer omkosten krijgen!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik had bij "overzicht nederlandstalig nieuws" al 2 posts gezet over dit onderwerp http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11705 en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11704

De zorg wordt hoe dan ook duurder, het pakket wordt uitgekleed en waarschijnlijk gooien ze de kosten van de verzekering, de medicijnen en de huisarts/tandarts/specialisten bezoeken ook weer omhoog...

Ik krijg mijn lenzen en bril niet vergoed. Als ik max 80 euro vergoed wil krijgen per 2 jaar betaal ik in die 2 jaar 496.20 voor die aanvullende verzekering en mijn lenzen (zonder vloeistof en zonder nieuwe bril meegerekend) dus dan zou ik 232,20 betalen voor gebakken lucht?? (Ik betaal zonder verzekering 180 voor mijn lenzen namelijk) Ik betaal liever zelf mijn lenzen en bril dan onnodig geld kwijt te zijn wat ik toch niet terugkrijg! Zelfde geld ongeveer voor mijn tandarts verzekering, ik bedoel waar gaat al dat andere geld heen? Naar de hoge piefen?! In een uitzending van Radar of Kassa of soortgelijk programma hebben ze hier heel veel aandacht aan besteedt over de kosten voor de aanvullende verzekeringen en wat je nou daadwerkelijk vergoed krijgt en dat je vaak beter af bent zonder extra verzekering met 'normale' dingen...

----------

